# "About a Boy","Growing Up Fisher" are repeats tonight, not new eps 2/25/14



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Both _Growing Up Fisher_ and _About a Boy_ are supposed to be airing episode two tonight. Guide says it, all online sites confirm it. Instead, it appears NBC is going to rerun the pilot episode of each. Which only aired a couple days ago, and are available at NBC.com.

Way to piss off new viewers, NBC. Can you do _nothing _right?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh, forgot to add, I'm guessing when they run the actual 2nd episodes next week, our DVRs won't record them, thinking they are repeats. Be prepared for manual tweaks.

Can you do *nothing *right, NBC?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Not to mention, that since they ran the pilots after live shows in which I had no interest so that the real start time was "whenever", they sort of made them TiVo-impractical, unless I wanted an extra hour or two of end padding taking up hard drive space, and showed no signs of re-airing the pilots in a regular slot, I figured they didn't really want me as a viewer of these shows.

Now I've found out the pilots were going to be available in a "normal" slot, but by keeping that information from disseminating far enough ahead of time, they've still managed to lose me.

I wish I were stupid enough to make big bucks as a network exec.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Oh, forgot to add, I'm guessing when they run the actual 2nd episodes next week, our DVRs won't record them, thinking they are repeats. Be prepared for manual tweaks.
> 
> Can you do *nothing *right, NBC?


ach, you're right! Glad to have this forum for such things; I'll go check my TiVo now.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I found this out when I went to watch these eps last night; out of concern for the mislabeling leading to missed recordings in future, I've temporarily changed both season passes to record "everything." If I eventually get episode 2 and 3 without issues, then I'll switch back to New only.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

59er said:


> I found this out when I went to watch these eps last night; out of concern for the mislabeling leading to missed recordings in future, I've temporarily changed both season passes to record "everything." If I eventually get episode 2 and 3 without issues, then I'll switch back to New only.


Oops, glad you posted this. I had changed it to "New & Repeats" but you're right - N&R would just get repeats that the TiVo hadn't recorded yet. The next episode showing in the guide is still Ep. 3. Hopefully that will be 'fixed' very soon!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

unitron said:


> Not to mention, that since they ran the pilots after live shows in which I had no interest so that the real start time was "whenever", they sort of made them TiVo-impractical, unless I wanted an extra hour or two of end padding taking up hard drive space, and showed no signs of re-airing the pilots in a regular slot, I figured they didn't really want me as a viewer of these shows.


Actually, they aired in the time slots they were supposed to.. I almost said "exactly", but since I pad almost everything by a minute in either direction, I won't go that far.

The prime time Olympics was all edited, so ended on time.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

This was a pain! The next thing you know is that NBC will get rid of Leno.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

My TiVo had the upcoming airings flagged as new, because all my season passes are set to new only, and they are scheduled to record.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

laria said:


> My TiVo had the upcoming airings flagged as new, because all my season passes are set to new only, and they are scheduled to record.


Good news - thanks!


----------

